# gfx lipo



## bean524 (Nov 24, 2006)

has anyone had there gfx updated for lipo?
and does it work good?


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

I've been using mine since October. I have charged the 3200 Team Orions and 5000 CoreRC packs. Works great for charging and discharging the packs. It's not bad deal to upgrade to lipo for $60.


----------



## 1M (Sep 25, 2001)

*Lipo GFX*

I have had 2 units sent in and up dated. Both are working great. I'm using Trackpower 4900s


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

rcgen said:


> I've been using mine since October. I have charged the 3200 Team Orions and 5000 CoreRC packs. Works great for charging and discharging the packs. It's not bad deal to upgrade to lipo for $60.


Does it balance the Team Orion packs ?


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

The GFX does not balance the pack while charging them. I've been using a 3200 orion since August for touring running 5 and 6 minute heats and it is still balance. I just checked it 4.13 volts for each cell. If your packs are not balance you can use the GFX to charge each individual cell one at time.


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

buy a balancer, good tool to have


----------

